# transférer un film ds mon ipod touch???



## gamine (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je tente désespérement de transférer un film dans mon Ipod. :hein: :hein: 

J'en arrache.  J'ai d'abord tenté avec Isquit et ça me dit que le film que je tente de transférer est corompu ou qqc comme ça. J'ai ensuite téléchargé Handbrake, et mon Mac OS Tiger version 10.4 refuse de l'ouvrir. Avez-vous une idée du problème? Merci infiniment


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2008)

Si tu n'as tente qu'avec un seul film, peut être en effet que celui-ci pose problème. Est ce que tu as essayé avec un autre film pour voir?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

gamine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je tente désespérement de transférer un film dans mon Ipod. :hein: :hein:
> 
> J'en arrache.  J'ai d'abord tenté avec Isquit et ça me dit que le film que je tente de transférer est corompu ou qqc comme ça. J'ai ensuite téléchargé Handbrake, et mon Mac OS Tiger version 10.4 refuse de l'ouvrir. Avez-vous une idée du problème? Merci infiniment




Perian et MPEGStreamClip sont tes amis ! 

Perian pour ouvrir le film via QT et tenter une lecture, MPEG STreamClip pour l'encoder pour ton ipod touch !


----------



## jean-21 (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voici la solution à votre problème : 

Il est très facile de transférer un fichier vidéo dans votre iPod/iPhone. La seule difficulté est qu'il faut transformer le format de ce fichier vidéo en un format lisible par les iPod ou iPhone. Pour cela, il faut utiliser un logiciel qui convertit les fichiers. 

Voici un site sur lequel vous pourrez télécharger un logiciel de ce type: 

http://www.ipod-media-convert.com


C'est vraiment idéal pour convertir toutes sortes de fichiers. Perso, c'est ce que j'utilise et j'en suis très content. 


En espérant que cela vous aidera


----------

